# Rathmines: Aldi, Cinema and Swimming Pool



## coolaboola (20 Apr 2006)

Howdy folky-dokeys!  The development of an Aldi in the former premises of Savannah (in what is now Travelodge Rathmines) has been mooted for some time.  The hoarding has been up for ages.  Is it going to be an Aldi and when is it going to open?  

Another much-mentioned plan is the revamp of Rathmines Swimming Pool which has been on the cards for literally years.  What's the status of the plan now?  When is the project due for commencement and completion?

And yet another much rumoured plan is for a multi-screen cinema on top of the Swan Centre.  Where's that at now?  As of last year/early this year the planners were seeking further information from the developers on traffic and similar issues relating to the development.  Haven't seen or heard anything else since.


----------



## damson (3 Oct 2006)

Just wondering about the (non-)Aldi in Rathmines. For ages, the storefront signage has been in place, but the shutters remain down. Was there some planning difficulty?


----------



## aonfocaleile (3 Oct 2006)

I think they were ordered to take the signs down recently as they didn't have proper planning for them (i.e. for the signs outside as opposed to the shop itself) Can see nothing on Aldi's website about an opening date or even to say its coming soon


----------



## Audrey (3 Oct 2006)

Yep, it does seem that there was a problem with sign planning permission.  I remember one evening I passed (maybe a month or two ago) and there was a planning application thingy in the window referring to the signage.  Rumour has it that the likes of Tesco and others have put in some block to the planning.  I wouldn't be surprised as Aldi will clean up if and when they open in that area.

Re the swimming pool - I'd be interested in any news on that too.  Is the 'old' one still open??


----------



## damson (4 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## raindog (10 Oct 2006)

more importantly insomnia coffee shop opens up in rathmines this week...yipee


----------



## PetPal (31 Oct 2006)

Aldi opens on Thursday week (9 Nov).


----------



## damson (3 Nov 2006)

Excellent - will save me going into town. Thanks for the info.


----------

